# Torkham gate named Bab-i-Pakistan



## CHD

The newly constructed Bab-i-Pakistan gate at Torkham. -Photo by author.
PESHAWAR: Pakistan on Thursday named the newly constructed gate at Torkham, the historic trade route and border crossing between Afghanistan and Pakistan, as Bab-i-Pakistan.

With the gate completed, flag hoisting ceremony on the Pakistani side has commenced.

The flag is hoisted at 6am, signaling the opening of the gate, and is lowered at 7pm, with the border crossing closed for the day. The flag ceremony mirrors the one conducted daily at Wagah border crossing.

It was deliberated earlier that the under construction gate be called Major Ali Jawad Changezi gate, after the army major lost his life in skirmishes against Afghan security forces.

The crossing terminal has now been named Shaheed Major Ali Jawad Changezi terminal. The name for the gate and the crossing terminal was decided in a high level security meeting, said sources.

Clashes between Pakistani and Afghan security forces over the construction of the border gate last month left four soldiers dead on both sides, including Frontier Corp’s Major Ali Jawad Changezi.

The clashes kept Torkham, one of the busiest crossing points between the two countries and used by 15,000 to 20,000 people and hundreds of vehicles daily, closed for six days.

The newly constructed Bab-i-Pakistan gate at Torkham. -Photo by author.

Work on the construction of the gate and allied facilities began in 2014, but Afghan reservations over border regulation kept causing delays.

At least 10 border flag meetings have been held between local commanders since 2015 for resolving the matter, in addition to several other interactions at higher level.

The Afghan government has traditionally opposed Pakistani moves to regulate the border.

Pakistani authorities, meanwhile, insist that border regulation is crucial for curbing cross-border terrorist movement in both ways.

Under the new border management system, only people with valid travel documents will be allowed to cross the border.

Pakistan plans to have similar border control measures at all six major crossing points between the two countries that share a 2,600km-long porous border.

Additionally, there are about 200 crossing routes which are not frequently used because of difficult terrain and absence of roads. At least 88 of them are accessible only through jeeps.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1273768/

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## CHD

PS It should be Named as "Baap Hai Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Green Angel

Well-done PAKISTAN......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Bab-i-Pakistan gate zindabad.

Atleast it will stop TTP terrorists from crossing into Afghanistan and Afghani terrorists spreading evil in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Which is a polite way of showing the middle finger to neighbour that sees the door hopefully closed permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

CHD said:


> Pakistan on Thursday named the newly constructed gate at Torkham, the historic trade route and border crossing between Afghanistan and Pakistan, as Bab-i-Pakistan.



Good Job. Now replicate it all along border at different points. Ofcourse we dont want to stop those entering Pakistan with genuine documents and never intend to stall the bilateral trade in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

CHD said:


> PS It should be Named as "Baap Hai Pakistan"


پاکستان پلار دی



AsianUnion said:


> Bab-i-Pakistan gate zindabad.
> 
> Atleast it will stop TTP terrorists from crossing into Afghanistan and Afghani terrorists spreading evil in Pakistan.


Not the name but the guards with guns will stop them.


----------



## Delnavaz B

CHD said:


> PS It should be Named as "Baap Hai Pakistan"


Another thing is missing a board Dogs and ........ not allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-2.

Great!! Now there will be check and balance


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AsianUnion said:


> Bab-i-Pakistan gate zindabad.
> 
> Atleast it will stop TTP terrorists from crossing into Afghanistan and Afghani terrorists spreading evil in Pakistan.


it wont stop terrorists infiltration but will bring order in the movement of people. there is no regulation and its a chaos at the border. the businessmen like freight movers and transporters will welcome it.

Afghan opposition to regulation and control of official crossing is utter stupidity and is purely based on malice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

The ultimate middle finger to Afghans.


----------



## litman

good strong message to ghani


----------



## Kambojaric

Well done. Kabuls objections were based purely on jingosim and dreams of greatness. The Pakistan army shut them up proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*Bab-i-Pakistan Gate being constructed, Afghans lol:*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=618068901681391





Tank in front of An Excavator.... looks like Bara Bhai Protecting his younger brother Ao Vae, Dekhta hon kon hath lagata hai mere Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThinker02

AsianUnion said:


> *Bab-i-Pakistan Gate being constructed, Afghans lol:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=618068901681391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank in front of An Excavator.... looks like Bara Bhai Protecting his younger brother Ao Vae, Dekhta hon kon hath lagata hai mere Bhai



lol that tank was like come at me bro

@A-Team


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Its a new era afghan sud develope their country instead of crying.
Poor afghani refugee will suffer now.. they cud have resolve it peacefully
Da naya zamana da. jarala khada akhpal mulak development karay
Maskeen afghanian nuna Ziyadba takleef kegi.
Da masla amanu aman sara masla kegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebrahym

CHD said:


> The newly constructed Bab-i-Pakistan gate at Torkham. -Photo by author.
> PESHAWAR: Pakistan on Thursday named the newly constructed gate at Torkham, the historic trade route and border crossing between Afghanistan and Pakistan, as Bab-i-Pakistan.
> 
> With the gate completed, flag hoisting ceremony on the Pakistani side has commenced.
> 
> The flag is hoisted at 6am, signaling the opening of the gate, and is lowered at 7pm, with the border crossing closed for the day. The flag ceremony mirrors the one conducted daily at Wagah border crossing.
> 
> It was deliberated earlier that the under construction gate be called Major Ali Jawad Changezi gate, after the army major lost his life in skirmishes against Afghan security forces.
> 
> The crossing terminal has now been named Shaheed Major Ali Jawad Changezi terminal. The name for the gate and the crossing terminal was decided in a high level security meeting, said sources.
> 
> Clashes between Pakistani and Afghan security forces over the construction of the border gate last month left four soldiers dead on both sides, including Frontier Corp’s Major Ali Jawad Changezi.
> 
> The clashes kept Torkham, one of the busiest crossing points between the two countries and used by 15,000 to 20,000 people and hundreds of vehicles daily, closed for six days.
> 
> The newly constructed Bab-i-Pakistan gate at Torkham. -Photo by author.
> 
> Work on the construction of the gate and allied facilities began in 2014, but Afghan reservations over border regulation kept causing delays.
> 
> At least 10 border flag meetings have been held between local commanders since 2015 for resolving the matter, in addition to several other interactions at higher level.
> 
> The Afghan government has traditionally opposed Pakistani moves to regulate the border.
> 
> Pakistani authorities, meanwhile, insist that border regulation is crucial for curbing cross-border terrorist movement in both ways.
> 
> Under the new border management system, only people with valid travel documents will be allowed to cross the border.
> 
> Pakistan plans to have similar border control measures at all six major crossing points between the two countries that share a 2,600km-long porous border.
> 
> Additionally, there are about 200 crossing routes which are not frequently used because of difficult terrain and absence of roads. At least 88 of them are accessible only through jeeps.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1273768/


yes ............. they should really feel like they are entering a sovereign country not their baap ki jayedad



Waqkz said:


> lol that tank was like come at me bro
> 
> @A-Team


bro i request you not to tag a-team in threads which offend Afghans he already feels we are starting to troll afghans more ........ i would still like afghans to think of us as not a hostility

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock

_congratulations! now we should make strict security system by integrating body and Vehicle scanners so all the Trucks and humans crossing the border should be scanned through and should keep tight Security. From now on don't let those terrorist's cross our border who daily came and kill our children's and return back to their homes after finishing their dirty business._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

a_b said:


> yes ............. they should really feel like they are entering a sovereign country not their baap ki jayedad
> 
> 
> bro i request you not to tag a-team in threads which offend Afghans he already feels we are starting to troll afghans more ........ i would still like afghans to think of us as not a hostility



I agree. A-team has lots of guts and tolerance to bear the insults/trolling which Pakistani posters in this forum spew against Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebrahym

Salman Zahidi said:


> I agree. A-team has lots of guts and tolerance to bear the insults/trolling which Pakistani posters in this forum spew against Afghanistan.


respect for @A-Team and thanks for not leaving us given our rude behaviour

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

a_b said:


> respect for @A-Team and thanks for not leaving us given our rude behaviour



lol well we have genuine reasons to be rude against Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebrahym

Salman Zahidi said:


> lol well we have genuine reasons to be rude against Afghanistan.


that cant be argued .... but for A-teams sake lets just say . Afghans are our neighbors and we respect them only as our neighbors now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

Well done Pakistan, about time, it should have been built a long time ago, it could possibly have prevented a lot of deaths by stone cage animals.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bab e Pakistan Torkham Border *

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RAMPAGE

@A-Team

Please forgive the ungracious comments from our side. The message I have for our Afghan friends is the same as the one from Frontier Corps and GoP inscribed on the gate and that is:

Kush-Aamdeed - Islami Jamhooria Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

Great. Fence entire Torkham border and keep a check on everything passing from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Good development. I think given time even the Afghan side will grow to appreciate this endeavor and may plan their own checkpoint/gate on their side to monitor the influx of people.


----------



## SQ8

Mubarak ho! Watercooler aap ka howa!

As if names will solve the mess that is Afghanistan-Pakistan relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Oscar said:


> Mubarak ho! Watercooler aap ka howa!
> 
> As if names will solve the mess that is Afghanistan-Pakistan relations.


At this point, there is no possible wat to solve that mess. Better to just burn the unstable bridge, and rebuild it on your own terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Oscar said:


> Mubarak ho! Watercooler aap ka howa!
> 
> As if names will solve the mess that is Afghanistan-Pakistan relations.


Sir, What is the solution in your opinion for Pak-Afghan relations?


----------

